# Externe Soundgeräte funktionieren am Laptop nicht

## Mageta

Guten Tach auch,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinenem neuen Laptop (Acer Travelmate 5720G) und dem Sound der drin steckt.

Das Dingens hat einen Intel-HDA-Sound-Chip

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530LE [Radeon X1600]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

0f:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

0f:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

0f:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

0f:06.3 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
```

So nun hab ich zwar ansich von Anfang an Soun gehabt. Also als erstes hatte ich die Kernel-internen (2.6.22-gentoo- :Cool:  Alsa-Treiber genomme. Wurde anstandslos erkannt.

Leider is das Problem, dass ich vorne am Laptop sone Leiste mit Klinke-Buchsen habe (aux-in, mic-in, snd-out). Wenn ich da nun meinetwegen meine Kopfhörer in den snd-out rein frimel, sollte der Laptop eigentlich zumindest dort Ton drauf geben (unter Windows schaltet er auch noch die Laptop-Boxen ab, was ja ansich toll währe). Bei mir passiert gar nix. Also der Sound läuft weiterhin NUR über die Laptop-Boxen.

Hab ich als erstes mal versucht, die externen Alsa-Treiber zu nutzen. Also im Kernel die Module deaktiviert und den Alsa-Driver via emerge alsa-driver installiert (mit dem Treiber hda-intel) und via alsaconfig configuriert. Er hat meine Karte (HDA Intel) und den Codec (Realtek ID 268) wieder anstandlos erkannt. Sound funktioniert auch wieder anstandlos über die Boxen. Aber wieder is nix mit externen Buchsen.

Alsa_Modules_Config schaut so aus:

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.14 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

options snd-hda-intel model=acer
```

Ich hab auch im Alsa-Mixer nur die beiden Regler Master und PCM. Kann auch keine weiteren streams anzeigen lassen... ich bin echt etwas ratlos. Wenn man im Internet sucht dann ist doch meistens der Fall dass dort n paar mehr Regler vorhanden sind oder so.

Vlei weiß wer von euch Hilfe. Währe toll.

grüße,

Mageta

----------

## SvenFischer

```
IBMR51 sven # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp  snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0
```

update-modules danach nicht vergessen.

Hast Du alsa im Bootvorgang drin? (rc-update add alsa default)

----------

## Mageta

Hmm also bei mir heißt das "alsasound". "alsa" gibt es in init.d nicht. Wie gesagt im Moment nutze ich die nicht Kernel-Internen. Weswegen mir deine Config wohl auch nichts nützt, da dort ja Kernelmodule geladen werden, oder?

Aber das mit dem alsa und rc-update war zumindest was, was falsch war bei mir. Das war aus irgend nem Grund in nen Kommentar gesetzt (der sound lief trotzdem   :Question:   :Question:  ). Naja nachdem ich den Kommentar mal entfernt hab und rebooted hab, hab ich jetzt eine Soundspur mehr. nennt sich "Digital". Ich weiß aber noch nicht so recht was das sein soll, denn die Situation bleibt weiterhin die, das diese Klinke-Buchsen nutzlos bleiben..

----------

## Mageta

Keiner noch ne Idee, was ich machen könnte?

----------

## Mgiese

hi there, kann mir jemand sagen wieso ein "alsaconfig" zu befehl nicht gefunden fuehrt ? alsa-utils sind installiert. vielen dank

----------

## Stormkings

Hallo, 

bei mir heißt der befehl den du suchst "alsaconf". Damit sollte es dann gehen.

Grüße, dk

----------

## Mgiese

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> bei mir heißt der befehl den du suchst "alsaconf". Damit sollte es dann gehen.
> 
> Grüße, dk

 

oh VIELEN VIELEN DANK, nun geht mein amarok endlich wieder, hatte probleme mit alsa, anscheinend waren meine config files corrupt. THX AGAIN

----------

